# lighttpd vs. "light" apache

## onesandzeros

hello Gentoo p33ps,

Between work and home, I have a few Apache2 installs.  None of these get hit hard, but for various reasons (cups, phpMyAdmin, Request Tracker, a few actual web pages), I've gotta have them running.  Following this http://emergent.urbanpug.com/?p=60 , I've modified my httpd.conf to hopefully lighten the load on the computer.

But, I'm wondering what some of you httpd gurus think.  Should I go with a minimal Apache (still looking for easy to understand docs about all the modules) or lighttpd?

Thanks!

----------

## anonybosh

If resource usage is a big concern, you aren't worried about not using the 'industry standard' apache, and don't require any modules/etc. written only for it-- then by all means, use lighttpd.

----------

## orvtech

I currently have 3 sites hosted in my linksys NSLU2, the server was a bit slow but stable running apache, for some reazon i desided to migrate to lighttpd so that i could gain some speed and it was true, it is faster serving static content, but at this point i have had some stability problems. i dont know if it is because of the architecture (ARM) or the low ram (32Mb). so i an thinking in going back. 

My question is... what do you call 'light Apache' and how do I remove the modules from it in Gentoo using the portage to install it? 

PD: Any Recommendation is welcome

----------

## tgR10

```

angelina ~ # emerge -a apache

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] www-servers/apache-2.2.8  USE="ssl -debug -doc -ldap (-selinux) -sni -static -suexec -threads" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias -asis -auth_digest -authn_dbd -cern_meta -charset_lite -dbd -dumpio -ident -imagemap -log_forensic -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_ftp -proxy_http -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker" 0 kB 

```

same as USE flags

----------

## orvtech

 *tgR10 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> angelina ~ # emerge -a apache
> ...

 

but you still have these modules being compiled:

actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias

----------

## tgR10

yea but like i wrote in my last post "same as use flags" so you can switch it on and off ...

----------

